# Pulled the series 1 out



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Pulled my series one out today after it has been sat on the drive for 5yrs without moving. I restored the car 5 yrs ago and due to work etc i did'nt have time to finish a few bits off to put it on the road. I plan to enter the car into a few shows this year so ive started to attack it again. The car has been off the road for 10 years and has only coverded 43k. As you can see from the pics especialy the underside shot it was done properly. The yellow stain is waxoyl not rust this car is still after 5 years of standing rust free., Good old waxoyl. I had all the brake pipes and fuel lines galvanised and the car is 100% back to original no modifications whatsoever, more pics to follow as i do more cleaning on her getting her back to scratch.:thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Man, this is gonna mint when its cleaned! can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:doublesho Looking forward to this :thumb:


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

Sweet baby jesus!
You should re title this 'Pulled out of a muddy bog'! LOL!

Poor thing, bet it's gonna come up a treat once you get your finger out! 
Classic RS fords these, can't wait to see how it's gonna come out, make sure you get it ready for national day this year.
:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is going to be good!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like a good one to follow - think it should be in the Resto section though


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very interesting indeed - looks like it could be a corker


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys a few more for you, more to follow tommorow......
Front arch before i clean it







Best pic so far i think after ive cleaned this area of the engine bay...


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Imperial-blue-rs said:


> Sweet baby jesus!
> You should re title this 'Pulled out of a muddy bog'! LOL!
> 
> Poor thing, bet it's gonna come up a treat once you get your finger out!
> ...


When is national day mate lost touch with all the sows you see got 2 week of work so it will be sorted.:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy Sh1te:doublesho

Look forward to seeing more updates on this one. Good work so far:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jeeez that need mowing not cleaning, its gonna be lovely though...:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

wow indeed!!!

can't wait!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Subscribed to the thread, looking forward to the updates!

Mucho Jealous here :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see this thread progress. she looks a minter....

Paul


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Somehow i was expecting a BMW, should read properly, looks like one to watch!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Series 1 great cars lets have some more pics plz 
Look forward to seeing more updates :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this one as that is grubby


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Ouch, its all moldy! You are defenetely gonna need a pressure washer for this, and lots of snow foam!!!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice to see another one of these classics returning.
RSOC national Day is Sunday September 27th 2009 at Donnington


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow looking extrmely well..

attention to detail is incredible


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good so far! Cannot wait to see the end result.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheers guys, a few more pics. Done a little more on the underside this morning but rain has stopped play  Cant wait till it's all ready and finished then its hope and pray for nice weather and hit the shows there has been a hell of alot of effort put into this car but it will be well worth it in the end. :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a good one to watch, will definately be a fine transformation 

Did it not occur to you to buy a cover for it though?


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Cant wait till finished! Will be ace! Where did you find the car? Swamp??


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Whow, I'm looking forward to the results!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the series 1`s, keep the updates coming matey.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

This I Cannot Wait To See,love These Series 1's,bring It Back From The Dead


----------



## Wayne Ash (Feb 15, 2009)

one of my favorite cars, looking forward to more updates


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

dps1973 said:


> When is national day mate lost touch with all the sows you see got 2 week of work so it will be sorted.:thumb:


Here you go m8

National Day 2009 27th September 2009 Donington Park
Happy buffing!
:thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I just thought I would ask Dan, the invite to a detailing day at yours which car are we cleaning?


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Now this could be interesting, how do I keep an eye on this thread ??


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho that was proper thick mould :lol::lol:

look forward to the updates sweet car wish they would bring em back


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

little john said:


> I just thought I would ask Dan, the invite to a detailing day at yours which car are we cleaning?


Ha ha ha the cav gsi mate all the hard work is done on the series 1 now anyway mate!! :lol::lol:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

A couple of updated pics ive cleaned the underside rear of the car today...

The fuel tank








The fuel pump








The rear arch


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Erm....wouldn't an all weather car cover not been a wise investment? lol

Good luck with the clean up, I spent more time under my S1 than driving it


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats stunning even when dirty mate.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Will be great when finished!


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

It seems to be hosting its own ecosystem there!!! 

Seriously though, you can see that under all that green it really is gonna be a stunner & the underside is impressive.

Cant wait to see it come back to life


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Out of interest whats the interior like? I hope the mould hasn't got too it


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

:doublesho This is going to be awesome, keep them updates coming:thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Out of interest whats the interior like? I hope the mould hasn't got too it


As mint as the outside happy days!! :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Must admit not a ford fan but this looks like it could be interesting..keep up the work


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Watch this space the car will be getting finished off next week then i will post the pics of the finished results. :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I look forward to it - nice thread and a gorgious car. Whilst I'm more a veedub and Porsche man myself...I do have a soft spot for the Series 1 RS (maybe remembering being a teenager and seeing a young Leslie Ash drive one in CATS Eyes is the reason though!?!)

Lovely car and a job well done so far mate - credit to you.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

man dear u need your back side kicked up and down the street!!!!! Received any death threats by chance? Every RS owner in the UK would have had a fit if they saw a mould infested concourse S1!!!!! Very nice and my what a resto at the time.... Cant wait to see the end result! very jealous


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

:buffer:im a ford nut keep up the good work ,got a sapphire cossie been in my garage 7 yrs will get her out dust it off aswell updates soon..


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

nuttynil said:


> :buffer:im a ford nut keep up the good work ,got a sapphire cossie been in my garage 7 yrs will get her out dust it off aswell updates soon..


Will keep my eye's open for it good man :thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

This should be good to watch....


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Mate. I got hold of a white xr2i last year a similar condition (see restorations http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104778 ). The paint came back well but the plastics have been a nightmare. Ive done the heat gun and peanut butter thing but they still go grey after a few weeks, what your plans? I reckon I have put in over two hundred hours cleaning time into it far


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Should be a good one this fella. Keep it up.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

cheeky lil S1, will be nice to see this one finished.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Will be watching for this one should be good:thumb:


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

nearly cried when i saw the initial pic, used to own a s1

batt tray looks rot free, how is the scuttle panel ?, boot floor, is the interior looking ???

looking forward to seeing some more pics.


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

any updates yet ??


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

rsnutters1 said:


> any updates yet ??


On hold at the min i am afraid should be getting back to it in a week or so


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

blimey it does look good for its age


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

sunscribed going to look sweet when completed 

tom


----------



## rsshawn (Feb 27, 2009)

dps1973 said:


> When is national day mate lost touch with all the sows you see got 2 week of work so it will be sorted.


Are you gonna be done for ND and attending? Remember you need to be an RSOC member to be on display - and it's also the 25th Anniversary of the S1 so there's a special display if you're gonna be ready. 

If it's been long-term off the road then it won't be on the S1 photo database: http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d196/Series1database_2005/
If you pm or email me details I can add it on there if that's ok please. 
Look forward to the updated pics. Looks excellent underneath the slime. I'm very surprised you didn't get a cover after restoring it, especially given your like for detailing. 



dobiefrs said:


> nearly cried when i saw the initial pic, used to own a s1


Any pics and details you can email? (or add to the site I co-own: www.seriesoneturbo.co.uk ) Thanks.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome..subscribed..keep the good work up mate!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to bring up such an old thread but, did this ever get finished??

cheers

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> Sorry to bring up such an old thread but, did this ever get finished??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ryan


ditto

car looked like a stunner...what happened?:thumb::buffer:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes finished and sold guy's. She is now in dry storage. :thumb:


----------



## DOWIE (Jul 5, 2008)

Any pics? I miss my Old S1, only car Ive ever "HAD" to own, or Id never get it out my system


----------

